# show off your refugiums



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

whats up fellow reefers...happy easter and long weekend...I am about to add stuff to my display refugium but before I start I would like to see what you guys/gals have out there..show off any and every refugium you have and how you maintain it..lets get the fun started...


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes that's an ikea light fixture, works great with daylight led bulbs


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

darcyr said:


> Yes that's an ikea light fixture, works great with daylight led bulbs
> 
> View attachment 183090


Thts very cool love those mangrove pods...here is an initial pic of mine just added sand, a little chaeto...it will be fun to build this one...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

darcyr said:


> Yes that's an ikea light fixture, works great with daylight led bulbs
> 
> View attachment 183090


Quite an inspiration.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I have 2 refugiums in my system. 
The first under the stand is a 16G tall fed off my return pump over an ATS screen. I keep cheato and a bit of rubble in there. It's a POD factory really...
I keep the rubble in there for later use of gluing frags to and to. The ATS doesn't really grow any algae, the chaeto seems to outcompete the screen.... for now. 
I took GFO offline a few months ago, I figure that I have multiple ideal algae growing zones online so I decided it wasn't needed. I hate GFO.










The second fuge is a display Fuge... actually not much of a fuge as I have Pod predators in there... 
I keep a Scooter, dragon faced pipe and a blenny... for now... I'd like to add more pipe fish. The original idea was to have Sea Horses as there is no heater in there and it is fed (via return pump) with such a slow trickle that I thought the temperature would be cool enough... it almost is...
























Here's a context shot










Here it is a few months ago


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Fesso I love your display refugium. How did you got those rocks suspended in the air thts awesome. What kid of algae you are growing in there is that clauerpa? Any corals in there Xenia leathers etc?

Your system is sick bud 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

